

AppDirect or Google App Marketplace? - Reedge

Looking at the end of the beta of or SaaS application, which soon will come soon, O have to think about payment options and marketing channels. We did not start of a lean and agile company like we read about everywhere, but this is rapidly changing now we found out who loves our product. This product market fit quest is not over at launch, it will only start all over again, but with a slightly more focus on business and enterprise, we should have iterations faster if needed.<p>A payment gateway and merchant account and thinking about how to get more users into out beta and future free trial options, got me thinking about the App Markets that now pop-up up everywhere. How would this benefit the Reedge.com Application?<p>Comparing apples with apples?<p>AppDirect and Google App Marketplace are a bit different, Google App Marketplace can be used for any application that integrates with existing Google API’s so for example we could use Google Contacts for multi-user features in Reedge or add a integration with Google Analytics and that would be enough to enter in the Marketplace. AppDirect required a deeper integration including sign-on and billing. But When looking at Google App Marketplace as a more integrated option including Google Billing API and Google Checkout the two services actually are very similar.<p>How to pick? Market-size?<p>Well it’s true everyone likes simple sign-up and sign-on so Twitter and Facebook integration could be an option. But Facebook Sign-On for a business and enterprise focused business does not make sense, so that leaves Twitter, OpenID and Google. Besides the ease of sign-up the market size is important with 2 million active businesses inside the Google App environment and 1.000 daily visitors of AppDirect you can see where I am going. Add the 24 available apps in AppDirect and 300 in Google App Marketplace, the 20% cut Google takes vs. the 35% AppDirect asks… the choice seems too easy.&#60;/p&#62;&#60;p&#62;<p>OK if Google App Marketplace it is… what would that involve?<p>Well going with the idea of Google App Marketplace involves some important changes. Single-Sign On, more integration with Google Contacts, Google Billing API (that’s in beta) and a Google Adwords extension that we wanted, all need to move forward in our planning. So it’s not final choice, but something that seems worth exploring.<p>Anyone thinking here in Ynews of entering that Google App Marketplace and interested in sharing there ideas and experiences of the impact it had on their business and application?
======
Doriane
Hi Denis,

Great post! Congratulations on transitioning out of beta! App Stores like
Google, AppDirect, and AppExchange are a great way for you to reach new
business customers. We think that being a part of multiple stores is a great
approach - you don't have to pick just one!

That said, we’re different from the Google Marketplace in a few respects:

1\. Free for Businesses. AppDirect is free for businesses and can be used by
anyone in the organization. 2\. Multiple Stores. We power a growing network of
App Stores for brands with existing trusted relationships to small businesses.
You only have to integrate once and have access to Bell Canada and other
markets to come. 3\. Multiple Rates. You can choose which Stores you want to
be a part of. Each channel charges their own revenue share which will vary
between channels from 15% to 40%. Bell does charge 35% but they are also
contributing a huge traditional marketing budget.

We have been intentionally stealthy and are flattered that you discovered us
considering we’re still in private Alpha. In year one, we focused on getting
our Application Network to market and we’re excited to come out of Alpha in
the coming months. We have a dedicated group of pilot users who love AppDirect
and we're learning from their feedback to create a leading customer
experience. We have also worked hard to streamline our on-boarding process to
make it incredibly easy for Developers to integrate.

We would be happy to help you with OpenID, Oauth and other technologies needed
for the Google Marketplace integration. We can work with you to get you
integrated to both our network and the Google Marketplace in a few weeks.
We’re always here to help.

Cheers! Your friends at AppDirect developers@appdirect.com

